# Malaga, NJ -- Find Your Voice Social Anxiety Support/Self-Help Group



## Norm (Feb 23, 2011)

_Find Your Voice_ is a nonprofit organization dedicated to helping people to help themselves overcome social anxiety disorder. In January, we're starting a new meeting location in Malaga, NJ (in addition to our existing location in Atco, NJ). We'll most likely meet on Monday nights from 7:00pm to 8:45pm. More information about our organization can be found here:

Website: www.findyourvoicenj.org
Meetup group: www.meetup.com/Find-Your-Voice-Social-Anxiety-Support-South-Jersey
Email: [email protected] or [email protected]

If you think you might be interested in attending our meetings, please let us know so that we can plan accordingly. 

Thanks,

Norm

From our meetup page: "This is a peer-run support/self-help group for those with Social Anxiety Disorder or extreme shyness. We exist to help those with social anxiety to participate fully in their lives. Our philosophy is that it's important to develop your goals and dreams and be guided by them, and not by your social anxiety. Our group is safe. Since you must have SAD to join (this does not need to be formally diagnosed), everyone has similar challenges and will understand and not judge you. We meet weekly, usually on Monday evenings. We have a structured format which is based around an audio series on overcoming social anxiety. We strive to be goal-focused and set goals based on fear hierarchies that are personalized to our values and goals in life. This is an opportunity to practice socially anxious situations in a safe environment, in a no-pressure atmosphere. You don't need to do anything that makes you excessively anxious, and won't be forced to do anything. The idea is to progress gradually. Do not let your social anxiety keep you from coming to these meetings! We are here to help. We meet in the Atco area, with a goal to expand to other areas. If Atco is not convenient for you, please contact us so they we can keep a list of where there is greatest need. Please contact us with any questions or concerns. Please check our new website at www.findyourvoicenj.org.

As stated above, this is a peer-run group. We are not licensed therapists or mental health professionals. "


----------

